

Ask HN:  Game where the participants change the rules? - sillysaurus3

On HN I once saw some discussion about a game meant to be played via bulletin board or email.  Each turn, a participant may change a rule.  The game ends when a player wins, but players can also change those win conditions.<p>Surprisingly, some googling doesn&#x27;t turn up very much, and I figured an HN post would be more valuable anyway.<p>It&#x27;s amusing to think about trying to get a game going via this HN post.  Each comment subtree would become its own strange little game.  It&#x27;d never work; chaos would ensue.  Amusing chaos.  Probably best not to do that though.<p>Anyway, does anyone remember this game?  What was it called?
======
bsdnotlinux
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic)

------
ozh
Calvinball.

